# Look what I just Purchased



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I just put out a lot of money and took a chance on this job opportunity. I have been out of town and not posting much since I was out of work and spending most of my time searching for work. We specialize in fleet maint., and facility maint., We are A full line electrical and mechanical industrial supplier. I would appreciate any leads of people you guys know in a maintenance position for any company. We service customers like Exxon Mobil, Riechold Chemical, ECUA garage, USCG Cutter Cypress, Adventure Marine, Dept of Transportation, Thermo King Of Dothan, City of Dothan, S. Alabama Concrete, Portofino Maint. Dept., USPS fleet maint., Air One on Tindell AFB, Arizona Chemical in Panama City, NW FL Regional Airport, Grocery Supply and many more. I service Pensacola to Panama City, Dothan, Enterprise, Opp Al.. Our business can be seen @ hi-line.com.
Thanks in advance for any leads,
Erik Nix
Hi-Line
850-287-1509


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

sorry I could not add pics or link to website, a few things have changed on here.


----------

